# FTP bei Freedom2surf.net



## Holpi (15. Mai 2001)

Hey
warum kann ich meine Sit nicht hochladen??????? Hier der FTP-Meldungstext:

>LIST
...Timeout....

was kann man gegen Timeouts tun? Wer kennt f2s??


----------



## Rene (26. Mai 2001)

Check mal:

1. genaue Eingabe (ftp.seite, seitenname, passw., ...)

2. den zu benutzenden uploadport

3. Firewalleinstellungen (falls vorhanden)

4. Proxyeinstellungen (falls vorhanden)

...könnte aber auch andere Gründe haben!

René


----------



## Klon (26. Mai 2001)

f2s ist extrem langsam, setz die toleranz höher!

Ich weis ja net welches Prog du nuzt...


----------



## Markus (8. Juni 2001)

:| 

also bei f2s wuerde ich windoof commander nehmen bei mir gings so immer nur musst du wenn du was hochgeladen hast und dir des dann im ie oder sonst wo angucken willst erst im windows commander die verbindung trennen sonst ist das was du im browser siehst nicht aktuell zumindest wars bei mir so naja ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
cu Markus


----------



## g-zus (13. Juni 2001)

*ha?*

bei mir kommt immer genau das gleiche teil bei f2s, blos zu einer anderen Stelle:

wenn ich mich connecte (funzt bei mir!!!!) und dann so ca. 100sek. inaktiv bleibe und wieder was machen will, kommt auch timeout!!!!
muss mich halt dann wieder reconnecten....


----------

